# Re: Elleste 2mg



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

hi i am having a frozen embroyro cycle and hoping for transfer on the 16th June.  i am taking the above medication as i have been through premature menopause.  the tablets i have are 2 colours do i take the white tablets in the pack as apposed to the green ones.  Also is there any supplements i can be taking other than folic acid to help me.
thanks Tammy


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I have already given some supplement suggestions on the other thread we were talking on earlier I think!

Please clarify the Elleste product you have - when looking at the products there seem to be about 5 or 6 different ones in the range.


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

hi sorry its the elleste duet 1mg and 2mg.
thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Without seeing the packet it is a little difficult to confirm what you have exactly. Perhaps you need to consult your doctor or own pharmacist with the packet.

I have had a look at the product information. The leaflet put in the pack says Elleste Duet 1mg and 2mg, but it seems that these are two separate products as there is a professional data sheet for Elleste Duet 1mg and another for Elleste Duet 2mg.


According to the data sheet the 1mg tablets contain ........One white tablet contains 1mg estradiol (as estradiol hemihydrate)            One green tablet contains 1mg estradiol (as estradiol hemihydrate) and 1mg norethisterone acetate


The 2mg tablets are........One orange tablet contains 2 mg estradiol (as estradiol hemihydrate).
            One grey tablet contains 2 mg estradiol (as estradiol hemihydrate) and 1 mg norethisterone acetate.


It really depends on what you have been prescribed? You should have been given a protocol to follow with the dosage of hormones to take to prepare the lining.


I am not sure why you have a combination preparation for this purpose as most FET cycles you get given something like progynova which is just oestrogen and then what would have been egg collection day you get given a natural progesterone to change the lining to receptive. 

How will they know your lining is ready? Are you having scans and follow ups?

You need to ask your clinic for a proper dosage regime and protocol to follow.


16th June is my birthday - so good luck for then!


----------

